# Correct form of address - Mgr.



## artimedoros49

Hi,

I am writing an email (in English) to someone who precedes her name with the title "Mgr." I know that this is an M.A. and in English I would simply say 
"Dear Ms/Mrs...." I could, of course be very formal, and say "Dear Madam". 
Would you address her as "Dear Mgr...."? I'm not sure.

Thank you


----------



## bibax

Strange question, as you are writing the email in English.

The abbreviation Mgr. means magistr/magistra < Lat. magister, which is paradoxically more than a minister/ministrant.

Formal address in Czech:

Vážený pane magistře, ...
Vážená paní magistro, ...
Vážená slečno magistro, ... (correct, but less usual)

Or you can use their surnames (without the title Mgr.):

Vážený pane Ducháčku, ...
Vážená paní Kačabová, ...
Vážená slečno Kolomazníková, ...

Or simply:

Vážený pane, ...
Vážená paní, ...
Vážená slečno, ...

In English it would be:

Dear Mr. magister, ...  (in fact, mister/master is derived from magister)

Dear Mr. Ducháček, Mrs. Kačabová, Ms. Kolomazníková, ... 

Dear Sir, Madam, (Miss?), ...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi artimedoros49, no, the academic title isn't used in this kind of vocative salutation in English.
(cross-posted)


----------



## bibax

I've just found that in English you can use the full name:

Dear Eulálie Čubíková, ...


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you Bibax and Enquiring Mind.
I just wanted to be sure, as some people can be touchy if incorrectly addressed.


----------



## ilocas2

Yes, you can safely use Dear Mgr. in the email. It's common.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Sorry, but Dear Mgr in an English-language email is NOT used at all. The info in #6 is incorrect.





> *Jak napsat oslovení jménem v angličtině *(...) Akademické tituly nižší než doctor (M.A., B.A. atd.) se v anglické psané ani mluvené komunikaci nepoužívají. Na české tituly DiS., Bc., Ing., Mgr., PhDr. atd. v anglické komunikaci zapomeňte. Mohli byste se dostat do vtipného postavení, protože např. zkratka Mgr. se v anglické psané komunikaci běžně používá pro slovo manager. (jaknapsat.cz)


----------



## ilocas2

I meant common in Czech. If someone writes an English email to a Czech, she can use Czech academic titles and Czech salutations (translated literally to English). It doesn't matter that she wouldn't use them if she wrote an email to an other English native speaker.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

If you're writing an e-mail in English to anyone, no matter what their native language is, you use English conventions, not the conventions of the addressee's mother tongue.


----------



## Teukor

Czech title Magistr (Mgr.) is equivalent to En. Master (of Arts or Sciences). I guess that in English only the titles Professor and Doctor are used in a correspondence.


----------

